# could a clown tree frog live with a red eye tree frog



## froger (Jan 19, 2014)

i know that its not right to mix species but i i have heard some people do it.
But other people say it could cause problems like them starving each other out. So i really want a clown frog too but i want to know if they can live with each other.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

froger said:


> i know that its not right to mix species but i i have heard some people do it.
> But other people say it could cause problems like them starving each other out. So i really want a clown frog too but i want to know if they can live with each other.


If you've heard it can course stress problems, and arnt experianced with other species then i don't think it would be a good idea..
Just get two tanks : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Red-eyed treefrogs are notorious for getting stressed by the smallest thing. Don't do it. If you want another frog in the tank, buy another red eye.


----------



## froger (Jan 19, 2014)

but on you tube someone housed 3 different frog species with a red eyed tree frog.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

froger said:


> but on you tube someone housed 3 different frog species with a red eyed tree frog.


So you'd rather look at some random person's "video" on there than follow the advice of experienced and knowledgeable keepers on here.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

There is a good chance the frog in the video is now dead...but you never hear about what happens after...youtube is filled with videos of things you shouldn't do. When it comes to mixing any species, if you have to ask about it then you don't have the experience keeping either species to make it work even if it could. A species like red eyes will stress and go downhill very quickly, do you have the experience with them to notice before it's past the point of no return and dies? 

I don't mean to sound blunt or nasty, but you really shouldn't do it, it will not work.


----------



## viper_xcm (Jul 22, 2010)

froger said:


> but on you tube someone housed 3 different frog species with a red eyed tree frog.


With lots of experience and a strong understanding of each species mixed groups can work, but unless you have been keeping phibs for a while it’s doubtful you’ll recognise when a frog is stressed out or in trouble until it’s too late!


----------



## froger (Jan 19, 2014)

Drayvan said:


> There is a good chance the frog in the video is now dead...but you never hear about what happens after...youtube is filled with videos of things you shouldn't do. When it comes to mixing any species, if you have to ask about it then you don't have the experience keeping either species to make it work even if it could. A species like red eyes will stress and go downhill very quickly, do you have the experience with them to notice before it's past the point of no return and dies?
> 
> I don't mean to sound blunt or nasty, but you really shouldn't do it, it will not work.


i know and i have had experience with other tree frogs so i was just asking for peoples advice.


----------



## froger (Jan 19, 2014)

yes, i do understand and i will stick with 2 red eyes, but for me it looks like you never had any experience with red eyes for a pet. (not in a mean way)


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

froger said:


> but on you tube someone housed 3 different frog species with a red eyed tree frog.


I have also seen some idiot put a cat in the microwave on youtube but it certainly doesn't mean anyone should go out and do it..
I have never heard of someone keeping them two species together successfully or at all for that matter, so it just wouldn't be worth the risk..
You haven't kept either specie so just start with the red eyes and get accostomed to them first : victory:

Im not saying it can't be done, but im guessing for starters you would need a very large tank and a little bit more experiance :2thumb:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

you know what, why not just go and do it and when it all goes wrong please come back on here and we will all say "we told you so"


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

The only reason why I wouldn't do it is because if the clown tree frog naturally had something in its skin that didn't agree with a red eyed tree frogs as they would be sharing a water dish together and could cross contaminate each other. I doubt that would happen but I just feel better knowing they are with their own kind lol as I have had mine 4 years and wouldn't risk it.

However if you don't worry as much as I do they are both from central america i'm sure they would come across each other in the wild and seeing as they are smaller than a red eye it would probably wouldn't bother it. Try it and if there are any problems just seperate them.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

It's one of those things mate. Most peeps will say no, even though they have no experience of trying it themselves. But most people also know it's not advisable to mix species, especially red eyed tree frogs (though i never found them to be as delicate as some other peeps seem to have). Personally i think it's a case of if you don't/didn't try you'll never know. Just be prepared for it to all go pete tong if you do try & mix em.


----------

